# Fall and future river plans



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Well this year has been a bust for boating days as an injury in early May took out my Spleen and canceled our Pre-season MFS trip. August has been dominated by a bathroom remodel but the fall is coming fast the looking up. 

I am looking forward to 3-4 more Rogue trips and a Lower salmon or possibly a Cat trip. The prospect of weather that does not make everyone shutter at the sight of the first rays of sun is exciting. 

We are looking forward to getting to use the Seek-Outside 12man Tips and wood stove to stave off any foul weather as we just go to use it on one trip before I got benched. 

I started researching logistics for a North Slope Trip for next year and it looks like this will be the excuse to invest in a couple of packrafts. The cost savings of not taking traditional rafts will easily pay for the new toys and the upper Chetco has been on the list for a few years now. 

Another Illinois Season is approaching and I am looking foward to having Green Wall back in our life. Please send more snow and rain this year as we are certainly overdue. 

What plans do you have for the fall and future?


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

September 20th-21st doing the Tieton, a month later an annual Deschutes trip (just in Maupin, camp near town) and hopefully do some Upper Clackamas winter runs in. 
For 2015 I'd like to hit the Rogue in the summer months, take my wife and kids on the Deschutes for an overnight trip, maybe the Grande Ronde with them, maybe even a Rogue trip with the wife and no kids. My daughter will be 4, and my son will be 7. 
I need to hit the White Salmon again too. Maybe the Owyhee will be runnable this season? Haven't done that one since I was 13 or 14...


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Well ive been off the river for almost two months because of work away from home and me having broke my frame last time out. However those days are about to be behind me, my new bomber frame gets here this week. Saturday and Sunday we got the first annual Savage River Festival, which is paying homage to the 87 slalom worlds which were held on the savage and are again being held in Garrett County, MD at the recirculating course (ASCI). Then there's that little gem called the Gauley River...over and over and over...then Gauley Fest which for me is about drinking and running shit on air mattresses. I hope to row the upper yough before it gets really cold, with the almost certain swims it could get a bit nippy. The upper could possibly be a first rowed decent! No idea how to check that other then keep mentioning it until someone refutes me.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Desolation launch on the 10th. Hoping to go down Whiterock Canyon when the leaves are changing....also would like to float Labyrinth before ice over....plus laps on the Arkansas will continue until ice forms (usually around Thanksgiving). Would like to go south for the Salt or Gila this winter.


----------

